# Mystery Faucet



## JoePlum (Dec 1, 2009)

Can anyone identify this faucet? Thank you.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

JoePlum said:


> Can anyone identify this faucet? Thank you.


Not sure it looks like an early Brass-Craft. They only made a couple then changed them to a delta monitor cartridge. Both were made by Mascon the Delta parent company. The handel index -- was it a black circle with a guy pounding on an anvil? The reason I'm saying this is the supply tubes soldered into the body from the back. That was a Delta trick, back then.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Might try posting an intro first telling us about yourelf. things like how long you been plumbing, what code you use, are you an apprentice business owner or employee. you will get a much better response to your questions.


----------



## JoePlum (Dec 1, 2009)

I thought I did that


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I may be wrong, but I think thats Frank?


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

JoePlum said:


> I thought I did that


Joe you signed up but you should post an intro post. Unless they look in your profile they would not know you are in the trade as you say 35 years. And that you are a part owner of the firm. 

I think that was Bollinger's point --- Go ahead and post it under introductions. The you'll get a lot of welcomes

WELCOME # 1


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

My bad joeplum I apologize. guess that is why i am not a mod.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Moen


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I smell something fishy.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Me Too...

I think its a Sloan Valve!:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I want to see a pic of the handle. Front and back.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*My Vote!*

I think it's an old mixit valve??? :whistling2::jester:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

The plate has the classic Delta 600 screw hole pattern and as Bill points out, 1/4" copper supplies to the cartridge body, however, I am unaware of any Delta product that required pulling of the handle in order to actuate the cartridge, as the plate clearly indicates is necessary.

So my answer is ... I don't know.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Lets see it up close, it is not what I thought it might be.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Take that crap out and replace it with a Moen. Be careful of those reverse threads.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Take that crap out and replace it with a Moen. Be careful of those reverse threads.


 Then take the crappy moen out after it leaks and install a delta multichoice rough in valve. Then the homeowner aka you can pick what cartridge you want in that new delta faucet to give the level of comfort that you need or want.:laughing: Moens the only company I know that can make a 20 piece handle.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

All the Moen shower handles I know of are not 20 piece, far from it, yet even a kitchen faucet it far from being 20 piece.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Then take the crappy moen out after it leaks and install a delta multichoice rough in valve. Then the homeowner aka you can pick what cartridge you want in that new delta faucet to give the level of comfort that you need or want.:laughing: Moens the only company I know that can make a 20 piece handle.:laughing:


And then when that POS delta fails, buy you another Moen. The Delta will probably be made out of some cheap azz plastic like there new cheap azz faucets. Did I mention Delta sucks?:yes:
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/best-thing-about-delta-6174/


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Look at those POS moen impact lavatory faucets......all kinds of adapters and gadgets. The handle has literally 6 or 7 parts to it....most plastic with 5 pounds of brass attached to it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Look at those POS moen impact lavatory faucets......all kinds of adapters and gadgets. The handle has literally 6 or 7 parts to it....most plastic with 5 pounds of brass attached to it.


You said 20, where do you get 20 from?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> You said 20, where do you get 20 from?


He did say 20, i heard him. He need gets his storys straight.:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> He did say 20, i heard him. He need gets his storys straight.:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

While you bath in the delusion that you have caught me on somthing have you ever considered I was exaggerating to add drama to the fact I know moens a complete POS?:laughing: Your gonna hafta do better than that.


----------



## JoePlum (Dec 1, 2009)

The diverse opinions here are amazing.


----------



## JoePlum (Dec 1, 2009)

uaplumber said:


> I may be wrong, but I think thats Frank?


Frank who?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

JoePlum said:


> The diverse opinions here are amazing.


So you tell us then, what is that valve, are you even a plumber?


----------



## JoePlum (Dec 1, 2009)

I have no idea, that's why I was asking.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How big is your company? 

Just replace it with a Moen.


----------



## JoePlum (Dec 1, 2009)

Yup. You're right! Just replace it. Who cares what it is.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't know what it is myself, and I do lots of service, 25 years at it, and never seen that one, probably European made.


----------



## JoePlum (Dec 1, 2009)

What part of the world do you plumb in Ron ?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

West Coast


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Pull the cartridge out and lets see a picture of it.


----------



## JoePlum (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Show a picture of the handle while your at it, surely someone might tell you with the added pictures.


----------



## JoePlum (Dec 1, 2009)

These were pictures sent to me by the customer. Just trying to help him out. I do not have pictures of the handle or the cartridge.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Good luck on learning something on what ever it is you have there.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not sure about this but we use to install a valve similiar to this back in the late 70's. It s been so long I can't remember for sure but I think it was call The Aquarian or Aquarius. Can't remember for sure who made it but I think it was moen.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

This is the only picture I could find of it. It is american standard not moen. http://www.plumbingpartsdepot.com/asaquairiantub.pdf
Click on the link then click on American Standard Aquarian. Its only a schematic but it looks similiiar.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Sterling Phoenix 01 series


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

slickrick said:


> Sterling Phoenix 01 series


 
I think Rickey might be on to something. :thumbsup:







Paul


----------

